# Off-Road Tire Recommendations for Q7 TDi



## Hectop (Nov 26, 2012)

I will be doing about 1,200 kilometres in Northern Sakatchewan in 2013, some of it on very rough dirt roads that are not really maintained in the summer, pulling a trailer with my canoe trekking gear and 5 other guys. I am presently running on R20 tires and alloy wheels. What would you recommend for quasi-off road adventure? R18's? I will be doing a lot of highway as well to get there, from Montreal, so I am looking for some balance. Any ideas?


----------



## samon (Jan 16, 2013)

*I think driving light also important*



Hectop said:


> I will be doing about 1,200 kilometres in Northern Sakatchewan in 2013, some of it on very rough dirt roads that are not really maintained in the summer, pulling a trailer with my canoe trekking gear and 5 other guys. I am presently running on R20 tires and alloy wheels. What would you recommend for quasi-off road adventure? R18's? I will be doing a lot of highway as well to get there, from Montreal, so I am looking for some balance. Any ideas?


 TO BE HONEST,I THINK YOU NEED TO CONSIDER THE DRIVING LIGHT.I THINK YOU CAN STORGE SOME DRIVING LIGHTS IF YOU HAVE SOME CASES.THIS IS WHERE I OFTEN TO BUY THE LIGHTShttp://http://www.outdoorlf.com/HOPE YOU HAVE A SPLENDID JOURNEY.:wave:


----------

